# Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden



## Raubfischfreak84 (8. November 2007)

Hi! Wir haben uns letzte Woche alle nötigen Papiere für das Angeln in den Niederlanden organisiert. Mich würde interessieren, *wo *man es unbedingt mal mit der *Spinnrute* auf Hecht und Co. probieren sollte und welche *Köder* fängig sind!?​Danke für Eure Antworten!! JC84 #h​


----------



## peterws (8. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Ohne das ich davon jetzt (bzgl. Holland) viel Ahnung hätte, probiers doch mal in der Maas, soll einen ganz ordentlichen Zanderbestand haben.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Frage mal hier nach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=97


----------



## raubfischangler99 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

als ich in NIEDERLANDE war, habe ich mit spinner auf Hecht,zander mit gummiköder,wie gummifische haben sich als fangbar erschienen.       




    VIEL SPASS NOCH WEITER BEIM ANGELN

NIEDERLANDE IST EIN GROßER RAUBFISCHBESTAND
                für jeden ist was dabei:m


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

danke für die ersten infos! #6 wir waren letzte woche auch in holland an verschiedenen grachten unterwegs. meine bilanz war ein kleiner hecht, ein barsch und einen großen hecht im drill verloren. also viel lief da nicht |kopfkrat man sagte uns aber, dass man eigentlich immer sehr gut fängt!! deswegen interessiert mich, welche erfahrungen ihr so gemacht habt!?


----------



## joopie (10. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,
wenn du gezielt auf Dauer in den Niederlanden auf Raubfische fischen willlst, solltest du dir ein Gebiet aussuchen, das für dich gut erreichbar ist. Dann wäre eine Gewässerübersicht nicht schlecht. Zudem sollte man sich ein Angelgeschäft aussuchen.
Regelmäßige Besuche dort und auch gelegentliche Käufe fördern die Informationslust der Händler sehr.
Hecht, Zander und Barsch kannst du eigentlich bis in die kleinsten Kanäle hin fangen.
Allerdings ist auch in den Niederlanden nicht jeder Tag auch ein Fangtag!
Lass dir da nichts aus den einschlägigen Angeljournalen vormachen.
Bei den da vorgezeigten Ergebnissen kann man selten erkennen, mit wieviel zeitlichen Aufwand das erreicht wurde!
#6
PS. Da in den Niederlanden für den Hecht catch&release herrscht, kenne die die meisten Köder schon mit der Artikelnummer. Oft hilft es, mal was aussergewöhnliches als Köder zu benutzen!


----------



## H@cht (12. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Kann ich nur bestätigen,Maas hat genug Zander!!!Probiere es am besten unter Brücken,wenn die Chance hast mit Boot zu angeln dann noch besser...


----------



## theundertaker (12. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Jungs...

Im Moment ist es doch nicht erlaubt in der Maas zu angeln oder sehe ich das falsch??

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, mal mein Glück an der Maas auf Hecht bzw. Zander zu versuchen....Bin zwar kein Profi, aber zum üben reichts allemal^^

Gruß Thomas   #h


----------



## Jogibär (12. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Das Verbot wegen dem Giftunfall ist längst wieder aufgehoben...


----------



## theundertaker (12. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Das Verbot wegen dem Giftunfall?? Ich weiß, dass das aufgehoben ist, aber ein Angler in Holland hat mir gesagt, dass ab diesem oder letzten Monat das angeln direkt an der Maas verboten ist??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

da ist ja schon einiges interessantes dabei! DANKE!!! #6

hab mir sagen lassen, dass man die gewässer kurz hinter der deutsch-niederländischen grenze nicht unbedingt befischen sollte, da diese extrem überfischt sind! es soll lohnenswerter sein mehr ins inland zu fahren... ist da was wahres dran oder fängt man auch kurz hinter der grenze immer noch gute räuber? 

kennt jemand erfolgsversprechende grachten oder bestimmte regionen, die man bevorzugt anfahren sollte?


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

weiß jemand jetzt was genaueres zur maas? |kopfkrat darf dort gefischt werden oder nicht!?


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Fuxxx84 und ich werden wohl morgen den tag nutzen, nach holland durchstarten und schauen was sich dort an den gewässern mit der spinnrute überlisten lässt...


----------



## bertwert6 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Hallo 84
da ich seit einigen Jahren die Maas befische,jedoch überwiegend von der Belgischen Seite,dort sind die Erlaubnisscheine auf jeder Post zu bekommen und sind dementsprechend billiger(Nähe Maaseik)die Fische nehmen es Dir genauso übel ob sie auf der NL Seite oder BL Seite gefangen werden.Von wo (Ort) müsstest Du anreisen ??? Kann dann einige Tips zusammenstellen.

Gruß Bert


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

fuxxx84 und ich waren heute also mal los zum spinnfischen in holland! zwischen almelo und zutphen... war aber eher friedfischangeln, was wir da betrieben haben!!! |kopfkrat konnten leider nicht einen räuber mit gufi, blinker und co überlisten. #d dafür haben wir allerdings 10 brassen gefangen. alle in ordentlicher größe. die größte hatte 1,6kg! #6 eine brasse von der größe macht schon spaß an der rute!!  aber echt selten, dass man mit der spinnrute gleich so viele große brassen hakt! wenn man aber die richtige stelle bei dieser jahreszeit findet, ist das scheinbar nicht unmöglich! :q
es war allerdings auch eiskalt in holland, so dass uns die rutenringe ab und zu vom eis zugefroren sind...
anbei ein paar fotos der gefangenen fische! #h


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*



JesusChrist84 schrieb:


> ....wenn man aber die richtige stelle bei dieser jahreszeit findet, ist das scheinbar nicht unmöglich....


...oder man läßt die Brassen einfach in Ruhe an ihren Winterplätzen und geht ein paar Meter weiter, es ist ja nun wirklich keine große Kunst einen Brassen quer zu haken|evil:
Reiner


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

ist was wahres dran!! darum haben wir da auch nicht den ganzen tag verbracht. allerdings ist solch eine stelle ja vermutlich nicht nur ein winterruheplatz für brassen! sondern es ziehen sich ja alle fische an ruhigere und tiefere stellen zurück und "brassenfangen" war auch nicht unser beabsichtigtes ziel... sie wurden deswegen so schonend wie möglich gedrillt, abgehakt und wieder ins wasser gesetzt! aber generell hast natürlich recht!!!


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Die Problematik, der von außen gehakten Brassen, kenne ich auch von meinem Hausgewässer, der Ruhr, recht gut...speziell in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Einige Buhnen sind dort wahre Brassen-Magneten. Ich lasse diese Spots einfach links liegen. Den Fischen zu liebe, und auch um meine Nerven zu schonen. 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## seko (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Ihr wart doch in Lochem oder wo soll so was sonst gehen???
mfg


----------



## fun4real (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

Hallo 84 
ich wohne direkt an der grenze und bin in 30 min an der seenplatte der maasplassen bei reormond....empfehlen kann ich dir ohe en laak dort ist ein see mit zwei kleinen häfen den solltet ihr mal abfischen und dabei nicht den flusseilauf vergessen ....auch den direkt nebenliegenden badesee solltet ihr befischen dort sind mit sage und schreibe 3 verdammt grosse hechte an einem tag und an einer stelle auf blinker abgerissen ....eigentlich wollte ich auf barsch dort ...ich hab dann nach dem 3ten erstmal die uferbepflanzung zusammengestiefelt ^^ man war ich sauer aber ich werde mich die tage nochmal dorthinwagen und es MIT GEFLOCHTENER schnur versuchen und mir die dinger holen ^^ wäre doch gelacht...wünscht mir glück...


viel spass noch und NIE aufgeben !!!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

hi fun4real!
das hört sich doch mal sehr interessant an! mit solche tipps kann man was anfangen!!  danke!! 
wir müssen uns für dieses jahr erst noch wieder ne jahreskarte besorgen... sind das denn gewässer, die mit im VISpas stehen oder benötigt man da noch andere papiere?
mfg JC84


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden*

ach und viel erfolg!!! #6 nur lass uns mal die ganz dicken drin! :q


----------

